# PR Timeframe - What is the reality?!?



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok, I've been reading the forum for several weeks now - really, this is a fountain of information and has me considering things that I really wouldn't have thought of.... however I AM now really confused as to when to actually put in our application for PR. I had been planning to do so in January (2010).

I realise no-one is going to give me a certain time-frame, but there are conflicting suggestions throughout the threads!! Some suggest possibly as short as 6 - 9 months, whilst others say 3 years more likely! The cic website cannot give an average processing time under the new processes....

My husband and I both have occupations on THE list, fairly confident our health and backgrounds are all OK. We have kids and they are our major influence as to when we can approximately move. Two years, December 2011... yeah, OK, that will work well, if it is to be any longer, our eldest will be heading into senior years of highschool, and not a good time to move, which means delaying the move until the start of 2014 

I can wait, it is worth it... All things come to those who wait, I just don't want to delay and they change THE list of occupations in the meantime!!!


----------



## zooter (Jul 31, 2009)

i think a better source for PR and canadian immigration discussion would be immigration dot ca /discussion


----------



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks - did not know that discussion board available - a whole new source of information! I have checked it out, I think it will be of more use, thanks again.


----------



## jazza161 (Aug 18, 2009)

Honestly Dan - you have too much time on your hands! :ranger: No, thanks I appreciate your input! I checked out your blog, I'm thinking British applications maybe going a little faster than the ones Downunder; from what I can gather by reading some of the multitude of posts on the immigration site (referred to above)... perhaps an optmistic timeframe is 36 months, although there hasn't been time to find how the new system of applications (those after Feb 2008) seem to be travelling.
Anyway, I guess I now know that we ARE looking at the 4 year wait... plenty of time to read how others out there are get ting on and learn from the experiences they share.
:clap2:

Thanks guys.


----------

